# Why a 50/50 chance made me the musician i am



## Mukkenerd (Jun 16, 2020)

It took some days to properly introduce myself:

I am a musician from germany with polish origins. I started playing guitar at 15 and started composing and producing music at 19. At the age of 13, in a record store, I was confronted with probably the most essential decision in my life. To choose over two vinyls, one „Dr. Alban – Hello Africa“ the other „Public Enemy – It takes a nation of millions to hold us back“. I was so intrigued by the album cover of Public Enemy that I had to buy it. As I listened to this album, I was immediatly hooked and my life was never the same again. The sheer creativity and power they unleashed was mindblowing. Later on in my musical journey, I understood what they have done, how the music worked. The soundwalls which they created with samples, how they orchestrated them to this off the charts modern urban overture, which not only has this relentless and bursting energy, but also goes down as one of the most colourful and brilliant pieces of art I have ever experienced. It had a huge impact on me as a musician, on how I create music and understand it. Over the last 22 years I constantly evolved as a musician while creating in different genres. From hiphop, to techno and electronic music, to rock, metal and punk music. Later I began to play with classical music and over time I went into soundtrack territory, where I feel very much at home, as in other genres of the music universe. I always had this tendency to mix different styles together and to create something unique and different. I don`t care about boundaries and genre rules. You cannot be really creative if you are operating from within the confines of an island, you have to take the whole world into account. The only rule is, that there are no rules.

Greetings to this community!


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jun 16, 2020)

A diverse background is always helpful when it comes to creating music. Welcome to VI- control!


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 16, 2020)

Fun story! How great Public Enemy was an important part of the puzzle  Welcome to VI-C as well!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 17, 2020)

Welcome. Always down with PE


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 17, 2020)

I chose « Dr Alban » and see where I ended up...
Blue pill, red pill...

Jokes aside, welcome here !


----------



## Cerb-r-us (Jun 18, 2020)

Have you seen Spiderman: Into the Spiderverse? It's soundtrack has some of the best mixes of epic orchestral with hip hop I've ever heard.


----------



## Mukkenerd (Jun 18, 2020)

LowweeK said:


> I chose « Dr Alban » and see where I ended up...
> Blue pill, red pill...


This made my day!


----------



## Mukkenerd (Jun 18, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> Welcome. Always down with PE



OMG, you and Chuck D?! What a legend he is^^. Great bass playing, and cool to hear "fight the power" in this funky 2man live version. Thanks a lot for this one!


----------

